

Need name approval from community - Adam_Yu

What do you think of 2 names for startup:
"Flekko"   and   "Amusly"
We're very excited to launch. Will be coming soon. 
We're going to give best p2p experiences in real life.
ps - I'm really not advertising, but really need comments on name from community.
Really appreciate.
Thanks)
Adam
======
HardyLeung
I don't like either.

Flekko sounds like Blekko (easy to get confused). And what the heck does
Flekko mean anyway? Don't just use cute-sounding word, but meaningfully cute-
sounding word.

Amusly... I know where you are coming from, but this sounds like a gross
grammar throwup. I feel irritated just seeing the word because it is wrong in
spelling (why isn't it amusely?), grammar (amuse doesn't go with ly), and
sound (rhyme with must or muse?). It just feels wrong. Not just wrong, but
three wrongs. If you must use this... use Amusely. At least it is less
disgusting-looking.

I am sorry I don't like either names. Hope you don't mind the _very_ direct
feedback. If I must choose, I choose Flekko.

~~~
Adam_Yu
I really loce direct feedback, that's the reason why I posted here. Yep, I own
that name too (amusely) and Flekko is confusing me with the same reason you've
mentioned. Thanks for respond!

~~~
Adam_Yu
loce=LOVE

------
Suan
I personally can't stand names that end with "ly" for no good reason
(assistly, embedly, ugh. If its an actual word, like "carefully", then fine)
So that leaves Flekko, which is neither good nor bad IMO.

------
dwynings
I'm not a fan of either – Flekko is too similar to Blekko and Amusly seems
weird to me without the "e".

~~~
Adam_Yu
I meant "AmusEly" actually. I don't know why I put it wrong here) Thanks)

------
cdvonstinkpot
Flekko seems easier to pronounce.

------
Adam_Yu
ps - we have to choose one) but like em both! What are your thoughts?

